
Trello Ends the First Wave of SaaS - laktek
http://laktek.com/2017/01/11/end-of-the-first-wave-of-saas
======
webmaven
From the OP:

 _> Consumer focused SaaS had its hay days[sic]. But going forward it won't be
a rosy path. We will rarely see a unicorn. The first wave of SaaS is fading._

Hmm. I don't really buy all of this.

 _> Consumer focused SaaS had its hay days[sic]._

Even if the boom is over (and as busts go, this one wasn't too bad), I don't
think this is at all true. There are plenty of consumer-facing services yet to
be invented (or reinvented).

 _> But going forward it won't be a rosy path._

When has it ever been _rosy_ , unless you somehow managed to accidentally time
the market? In bad times valuations are low and money is scarce, in good times
valuations are high (so you will almost certainly have future down rounds) and
attention is scarce.

 _> We will rarely see a unicorn._

Argh... You can count existing unicorns off the cuff without running out of
fingers. Unicorns are rare _no matter what_.

 _> The first wave of SaaS is fading._

Well, OK. But waves come and go without categories going away. Arguably the
very _first_ wave is long gone. Flickr faded after the Yahoo acquisition.
Instagram came along and is still growing like gangbusters after being
acquired. More photo-centric consumer services will inevitably come along, and
so will new services for staying in touch, making plans, sharing moments,
doodling, making music, organizing a movement, transferring money, asking
questions, finding a job...

In my not-so-humble opinion, consumerization has only just started, and you
ain't seen nothin' yet.

